# Wiring subwoofers to 2 channel amp help..



## AndrewH (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey all, 

Everyone here has been so very helpful, this is my latest question, so my HU has 3 pre-amp outputs and I'll be using a 4 channel amplifier for the front and rear cabin speakers and a 2 channel amp for the subwoofers, I will be using the front/rear pre-amp's for the 4 channel amp, and the subwoofer pre-amp for the 2 channel amp so should I use a Y adapter for the second channel on the 2 channel amp? 

On the same topic, the 2 channel amp does 420w x 2 @ 2 ohms and 840w x 1 @ 4 ohms bridged so should I hook the 12" DVC 4 ohm subwoofers up like this:










Or like this:










From what I've read bridging causes extra strain on the amplifier so it would seem to me that wiring them individually to each channel at 2 ohm would be better than bridging the amp. Thanks any help!

EDIT: Don't know why the pictures aren't showing up with the [ IMG ] tags, so I uploaded them.

EDIT 2: Just realized I will only need one set of RCAs for the 2 channel lol, so disregard that part. Thanks!


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of running two subs with the right source to one sub and left source to the other sub. There are some tracks that hit rather rapid left right drum notes and to me it just sounds better with a sub supporting each channel. 

When you bridge two channels into a 4-ohm load, each rail is seeing 2-ohms, just as it does when running "stereo" into 2-ohms. Technically,, bridging into a 4-ohm should be no more strain than running each stereo channel into a 2-ohm load - same load, same power, same strain. However, when presented with your two choices,,, I prefer to run "stereo" into 2-ohms - mainly because I prefer to run the two coils of the sub in parallel.


----------

